# Pasta Milanese



## tonyt (Mar 10, 2011)

*Traditional pasta dish served on March 19th., St. Joseph Day.</font>
**
*</font></font></font>*Pasta Milanese</font>

<dd>1/2 cup chopped onion
</dd><dd>1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
</dd><dd>3-4 (6 oz.) cans of tomato sauce
</dd><dd>2 (6 oz.) cans of water
</dd><dd>1 teaspoon basil
</dd><dd>teaspoon of sugar to taste
</dd><dd>1/2 teaspoon oregano
</dd><dd>1/2 teaspoon salt and a little pepper
</dd><dd>1 can of Pasta Con Sarde (sardines, fennel, capers)
</dd><dd>(mixture is available at Italian or European specialty stores)
</dd><dd>Bread crumbs
</dd><dd>Sugar
</dd><dd>Olive Oil
</dd><dd>Spaghetti</dd></font></font></font></font></font>*
*

Saute onion and garlic in a large pan. Stir in sauce, water and 
seasonings and cook until thick. Add can of pasta con Sarde and cook 
together. Brown bread crumbs and sugar in a little oil. Serve sauce 
over hot spaghetti and sprinkle with browned bread 
crumbs.</font></font></font></font></font>*


----------



## Rocky (Mar 11, 2011)

Tony, thanks for the recipe. I know what I am making for St. Joseph's Day dinner. This sounds delicious. There is a Sicilian recipe that is similar that uses fresh sardines and fennel. I will look for the canned seasoning at my local specialty store. Any recommendation on the wine? I am thinking a medium bodied red.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 11, 2011)

My family always adds fresh fennel tops (not bulbs) to the Pasta Con Sarde. the old time Sicilians always grew a patch of fennel in the yard. Along with figs and oranges and Cucucci and so on. Actually sounds like my yard right now.






I would definitely serve a Sicilian Nero d'Avola. Viva San Guiseppe!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 17, 2011)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE A PUTINESSCA,ONLY WITHOUT THE FENNEL,ONLY ADDING SLICED BLACK OLIVES INSTEAD OF FENNEL,STILL SOUNDS TASTY.


----------

